# Garantieanspruch bei Norco



## no_budgeT (22. November 2009)

Moin moin, hab nur ne kurze Frage!
Mein Team DH von 05 hat nen Riss und meiner Erinnerung vertrauend bin ich der Meinung, dass man mehr als 5 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen hat.
Ist das richtig?
Wie mach ich meinen Garantieanspruch geltend, also wo schick ich das Bike hin etc....
Nebenbei, ich habe keine originalen Unterlagen mehr dazu...
Gruß Manuel


----------



## Indian Summer (23. November 2009)

Hi Manuel

Auf vollgefederte Rahmen gibt Norco 5 Jahre Garantie.

Betreffend Garantieanspruch gehst Du zu Deinem Norco-Händler, der sich
das Ganze anschaut und mit dem deutschen Vertrieb alles in die Wege
leitet.

Dass Du die Original-Rechnung nicht mehr hast, ist suboptimal.
Auch hier wird Dein Händler mit dem Vertrieb zusammen schauen,
welche Möglichkeiten es gibt.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRX-Scorpion (28. November 2009)

hab auch mal ne frage, jetz mit den neuen rahmen, bekommt man dann auf den neuen hauptrahmen wieder 5 jahre garantie, oder verfällt die garantie ganz normal nach kaufdatum?

mfg


----------

